# Too Much Salsa!



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 16, 2021)

I often use a jarred salsa as a base for fresh salsa. Casera was my go to brand, but recently saw a ATK taste test that recommended "Chi Chi's", so I ordered a jar online. What I received was a 48oz tub of it, which I will never use before it goes south.

Any thoughts about dividing the lion share of this into portions and freezing? Or will it just be like tasteless mush when thawed?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 16, 2021)

I have frozen jarred Salsa.  Not the really chunky style - it was OK.  
I put it in sandwich baggies.  Being alone there is no way I can finish even a small jar.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 16, 2021)

I have frozen salsa, most always. I seldom use a whole jar for our dinners for two. I've not had any disappointments with texture, etc..

Ross


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 16, 2021)

I freeze cooked salsas, made with tomatoes or tomatillos, and they are fine, even after a generous amount of time.  But most of mine are not the chunky type (except the fresh tomato ones), so I don't know what it would do to the texture of those.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2021)

The texture may not be great, but the flavor will be fine. If you don't like the texture, you could blend it smooth or use it as a base for soup.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 19, 2021)

Thanks guys, but after tasting this I'm not interested in preserving any of it. All I taste is salt and citric acid. There is no sweetness from the tomatoes, onions, or peppers. Casera is way better, Pace is better, even La Victoria is better.

ATK taste tests have now failed me on peanut butter, vanilla ice cream, and now jarred salsa (that's 1 for 4 lately). Unsure whether I will ever take them seriously going forward.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 19, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> Thanks guys, but after tasting this I'm not interested in preserving any of it. All I taste is salt and citric acid. There is no sweetness from the tomatoes, onions, or peppers. Casera is way better, Pace is better, even La Victoria is better.
> 
> ATK taste tests have now failed me on peanut butter, vanilla ice cream, and now jarred salsa (that's 1 for 4 lately). Unsure whether I will ever take them seriously going forward.



I never take anyone seriously if they are being paid to promote products.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 19, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> I never take anyone seriously if they are being paid to promote products.



Do you know (or have any suspicions) that ATK is paid to promote any products that they review?


----------



## Silversage (Jan 19, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> Do you know (or have any suspicions) that ATK is paid to promote any products that they review?



It's a technicality with ATK.  They aren't *paid*, they are *sponsored by*.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 19, 2021)

I never thought to freeze Salsa, 
nor did I think about ATK being 'sponsored' by
the very companies that they're review their products of ... I never liked Christopher Kimble *blowing a raspberry* and I refused to watch in
any way, Milk Street!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 19, 2021)

I don't watch or follow America's Test Kitchen, but I do read the related publication Cooks Illustrated. They test products in a scientific way, by setting up experiments that compare the same thing from several different manufacturers. They determine in advance what they will test; if it's a food, as opposed to a tool or appliance, they do double-blind taste tests with other members of the staff. I trust that method.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 19, 2021)

GG, I thought you were one of their recipe testers? 

Scott, never heard of any of the brands you've mentioned for the Salsa.  Guess it's a local thing. 

Which reminds me, I found one thing about some of the stuff ATK tests is that much of it is very localized for their area.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 21, 2021)

funny thing is how  personal a persons taste is. I love chi chi's salsa.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 21, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> *funny thing is how  personal a persons taste is.* I love chi chi's salsa.



This is why we tend to steer people away from being over the top about hating foods or dishes.  Everyone is different and just because one person hates something doesn't mean it isn't someone else's personal need.

Except Brussel sprouts... no way ANYONE could like those..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 21, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> GG, I thought you were one of their recipe testers?
> 
> Scott, never heard of any of the brands you've mentioned for the Salsa.  Guess it's a local thing.
> 
> Which reminds me, I found one thing about some of the stuff ATK tests is that much of it is very localized for their area.



You're right, I am. Anybody can apply to be a tester, though. It's fun, but I've only actually done a few.

Cooks Illustrated deliberately chooses products available nationally, although sometimes they're comparing, for example, American-made Italian cheeses to Italian imports, so which Italian brand they use might not be available everywhere.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 21, 2021)

*GG*, think I mentioned once before I applied as a tester but never received a response. After my 2nd try I gave up thinking because I was over the border. But also a little disappointed that they didn't even respond, even if just to say they couldn't (for whatever reason) use me. 

*FrankZ* - poor you, are you also someone who can't abide chocolate?  The 2 of you should go for counselling.  Chocolate and Brussel Sprouts almost even go together!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 21, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> *FrankZ* - poor you, are you also someone who can't abide chocolate?  The 2 of you should go for counselling.  Chocolate and Brussel Sprouts almost even go together!



Oh no.. chocolate and I are very good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 22, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> ...Except Brussel sprouts... no way ANYONE could like those..


Bacon. Lots and LOTS of bacon. Himself is a sprouts fan. He can eat them just lightly cooked and maybe buttered. Me? I've gotten creative in the ways to cook them to avoid making two veggies every time he gets sprouts. But bacon (and sauteed mushrooms) is my favorite. LOTS of bacon.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 22, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Bacon.* Lots and LOTS of bacon*. Himself is a sprouts fan. He can eat them just lightly cooked and maybe buttered. Me? I've gotten creative in the ways to cook them to avoid making two veggies every time he gets sprouts. But* bacon *(and sauteed mushrooms) is my favorite. *LOTS of bacon*.



Plus 1, +1, and +1 again.  

don't recall if I've ever added mushrooms but I sure will next time!
Thanks!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 22, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Bacon. Lots and LOTS of bacon. Himself is a sprouts fan. He can eat them just lightly cooked and maybe buttered. Me? I've gotten creative in the ways to cook them to avoid making two veggies every time he gets sprouts. But bacon (and sauteed mushrooms) is my favorite. LOTS of bacon.



No need to ruin good bacon with sprouts....


----------



## taxlady (Jan 22, 2021)

There are two reasons I seldom eat Brussels sprouts. I do like them, but 1) They are expensive for a cabbage vegi, and 2) The hubster can't handle the smell of them being cooked. That comes from a time when his father burnt an entire field of the stubble of Brussels sprouts that had been recently harvested. He said it was an incredibly obnoxious odour and it comes back to him every time he smells sprouts now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2021)

taxlady said:


> 2) The hubster can't handle the smell of them being cooked. That comes from a time when his father burnt an entire field of the stubble of Brussels sprouts that had been recently harvested. He said it was an incredibly obnoxious odour and it comes back to him every time he smells sprouts now.


I can understand that. The odor of sulfur is caustic.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 22, 2021)

Weird, I've never noticed the smell while cooking them.  Maybe while roasting them?....   hmmm, will have to check that out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 23, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Weird, I've never noticed the smell while cooking them.  Maybe while roasting them?....   hmmm, will have to check that out.


Like eggs, they can smell sulfurous when they're overcooked. You probably won't notice it unless they're cooked to death, like in the old days.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 23, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Like eggs, they can smell sulfurous when they're overcooked. *You probably won't notice it unless they're cooked to death, like in the old days.*



My sweet mom's cooking method. I was 20 before I found out that pork chops could be tender to chew. 

Ross


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 23, 2021)

I love Brussel sprouts.  Roasted, sautéed, with sauce....without sauce.....with and without bacon, etc.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 23, 2021)

Kathleen said:


> I love Brussel sprouts.  Roasted, sautéed, with sauce....without sauce.....with and without bacon, etc.



Yup. We do also.  That said...  *bacon*  ...   

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 23, 2021)

FrankZ is having a nightmare...


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 26, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Except Brussel sprouts... no way ANYONE could like those..





Funny. I would not eat them plain. But I make a vegetable soup. And always add Brussel sprouts. They add this amazing, sweet flavor. Really yummy. I do mush them up in my plate. Do not like texture. And I have skipped them few times, when making this soup, and it just doesn’t taste as good. 
Go figure.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 27, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> Funny. I would not eat them plain. But I make a vegetable soup. And always add Brussel sprouts. They add this amazing, sweet flavor. Really yummy. I do mush them up in my plate. Do not like texture. And I have skipped them few times, when making this soup, and it just doesn’t taste as good.
> Go figure.



Shush!  More Brussel sprouts for ME!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2021)

For those who aren't crazy about brussel sprouts, and need another way to prepare the, check this out - https://www.fromachefskitchen.com/quick-pickled-brussels-sprouts-jalapeno/

There are a good number of pickled brussel sprout recies to be found if you don't like this one.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

